# History Channel - Modern Marvel: The Lumberyard



## Dragonsrite (Feb 5, 2009)

If you have 45 minutes to spare you may enjoy this episode of Modern Marvels.

http://www.hulu.com/watch/96630/modern-marvels-the-lumberyard#x-0,vepisode,1,0


----------



## TDBridges (Oct 25, 2009)

Very interesting, thanks for posting this. Funny how for the most part you dont see hearing or dust protection.


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

What's that I can't hear you?.......I seem to have that problem also..


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

For some reason , all I get is an error message from hulu stating that they can't stream the video and for me to check my internet connection…..Having little computer knowledge , I don't understand why I can go to their site link , yet need to check my internet connection ( or how to do that ) ...can anyone help me ,please ?


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/12072

It has been discussed here before


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks MedicKen…your link worked well for me : ) 
Sad to say that Cowls Sawmill (featured in video ) is closing its doors in January due to the economy and not being able to compete with larger sawmills . 
http://www.masslive.com/news/index.ssf/2009/12/w_d_cowls_inc_to_shut_down_saw.html
Theirs is a name that I grew up with here in Western Massachusetts.


----------

